# Is this a havanese?



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! I just saw this commercial and did a double take! It look like my Guapie's twin! Is it even a havanese? Anyone know? http://frtimmoyle.blogspot.com/2010/04/watch-this-duracell-commercial-dog-in.html

Connie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like a bearded collie puppy to me (they do look like giant neezers though!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe a Tibetan, but it looks a little large. Very cute, though.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tibetan Terrier pup I think.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Loks like a bearded collie or even a very young english sheepdog to me. Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw the ad-and I thought it was a TT. Did not think of a OES or Bearded-the coloring looks TT to me and so does the face. I like to tell Paige when she is running around with her hair flying in her face that she looks like a little TT

I swear if I ever change breeds it's going to be to the TT's. I just love the looks of that breed and they have a double coat like our Havie's.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

*Wow!* I about fell out of my chair when *this* video popped up on the link! I helped with the filming of it! Iowa Lakes Community College is where I work! I know the people who own the dog and I know all of the people you see in the commercial -- mostly our students. (Don't know the little girl -- think she belonged to one of the camera men.) Duracell approached us about making this commercial. It was soooooo interesting! I helped with the original casting, too.

The dog is a "Beardie" -- whatever that is. 

I have been keeping track of the hits and comments on the official video since it aired at 12:09 a.m. on Jan 1st and the dog was mentioned and has been discussed numerous times at the college.

It has been great seeing comments from all over the country on our facebook page from people who saw the commercial. We're not that big of a college. We do have a Wind Energy & Turbine Technology program -- the first in the nation!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Carolyn:

Beardie is just the short name for a Bearded Collie. Great dog-and the ad is really good. You and the students did a great job on the commercial-tell the students it's getting lots of air time all over.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's awesome, Carolyn! Nice commercial. I'm always happy to see the little schools do big things. And alternative energy is BIG! I'm also glad the "mystery" of the dog's breed was solved so quickly :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a fun connection, Carolyn!

I ♥ Beardies.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

I've confused TT and Bearded Collie puppies with Havanese puppies a lot. I love them all!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

TT and Bearded Collie puppies look a lot like Havs if you ask me, I love them all. There's a Bearded Collie close to our home, and when we see him out on walks, I ask my boys "Mojito and Mambo, wouldn't you love a BIG Havanese at home with us"?? ;o)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so cool you worked on that commercial! My husband fell in love with some beardies doing agility (he said giant Neezers) so we have considered getting one and looked at a few. They keep telling me they are easier to groom than a hav but I keep seeing all that bouncy hair and saying no way


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I would have guessed TT. We have a gray beardie who visits our neighbors behind us. He is very bouncy and cute, but he barks the entire time he is outside playing. It's as if he is talking while he is playing, and yesterday it about drove Jackson nuts! The beardie will never come to the fence and greet Jackson who is dying to make friends


----------

